# Myford chuck Guard/Shield



## max corrigan (Aug 7, 2010)

To make this Guard i bought a 6.5 inch X 4 inch deep sauce pan for £2 the pan was steel but ally would be as good and easier to work with! the tools i used for the fabrication came from my former life as a sheet metalworker, but could be accomplished easily with an angle grinder (with cutting disk) or hack-saw with fine toothed blade at least 24 to the inch and the job well clamped in a vise! for safety sake (working with sheetmetal can be dangerous!!)
This guard has an extension piece that can be slipped down as required and tightened with lifting knob on front of the guard
I also used some electrical sleeving slit carefully with a sharp knife and super glued around 3" cutout that sits on the bearing moulding on a myford
The guard is bolted to the threaded hole (3/8BSF) in myford lathes situated behind the chuck to the rear, my lathe is an old super seven i imagine the ml7 is the same
 I will now try to download my fabrication methods


----------



## max corrigan (Aug 7, 2010)

few more pics 
















View attachment 7. useing the tapped hole already provided by myford in headstock 3 eight BSF make bracket to suit.J


View attachment 7. useing the tapped hole already provided by myford in headstock 3 eight BSF make bracket to suit.J


----------



## max corrigan (Aug 7, 2010)

I should have mention in the first post this is for a standard 3 jaw 4" myford chuck a few mere pics


----------



## max corrigan (Aug 7, 2010)

One of the main reasons for this guard is when parting of where a lot of coolant is requires the stuff goes everywhere this guard prevents that perfectly!


----------



## max corrigan (Aug 7, 2010)

More Pics! i hope someone finds this useful, it is very easy to make and does not take long to fabricate
There you have it,!!


----------



## max corrigan (Aug 7, 2010)

A few more details i forgot ??? i used 2"X1/2"X1/4" ms for the bracket that bolts on the lathe, and a 3"X3/8"square bar drilled and tapped two holes 0ba that the guard bolts to.
 These measurements are to suit a 6.5" saucepan,and the mild steel bits, after drilling tapping etc. were heated dull red and dunked in old engine oil to give a black finish 
Regards Max..........


----------



## joegib (Aug 8, 2010)

Excellent idea! Can't say I'm in the market for a chuck chip deflector but your idea could be used to make a wheel guard for a home made T & C grinder. If this was based on using, say, a 4 inch face cutting wheel, a milk pan would probably do the job  these can be obtained as small as 120mm. Hmm ...

Joe


----------



## max corrigan (Aug 9, 2010)

Yes Joe you could certainly use this idea for your project (which i am not familiar with!) i think the only problem which might arise would be all the small milk saucepans i have seen are slightly tapered, but maybe this will not matter
And alluminium would be well suited to this application, though cutting with a cutting disk would present problems as the wheel would clog up, so maybe useing a slit saw on the mill (if you have one) would be the way to go if (a big if) you can clamp the pan firmly!
Otherwise use hack saw with fine tooth blade and elbow grease 
Regards Max.............


----------

